# Woman caught on CCTV dumping kitten in bin



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Woman Caught On Security Camera Dumping Kitten In Wheelie Bin For No Apparent Reason | UK News | Sky News

Could barely believe what i'm seeing. Why would you do that to an animal? I'm not a fan of violence but i'd love to give her a good pasting.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

This woman needs dumping in a wheely bin! I just don't understand it. I really, really hope someone recognises her and reports her. The sick cow!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Seen this on facebook. very sick.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Why ?, What frame of mind do you have to be in to go from petting, To Ooo a bin, In you go ?.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It really makes no sense... Why even stop. She was obviously thinking about doing it when the cat walked up to her, but she didn't have to stop to give him/her any attention. Horrible woman!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

That is sick poor wee cat.....I would love to see her try that with my Rio she would have her face altered free of charge!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

just playing devils advocate, but could the cat have followed her home previously, not that she has done anything right just a thought, but then again trying to justify this sick action is sick in itself!!!!!!! ignore me im frustratred:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Surely if the cat had followed her home before, she should maybe not give it the attention it was asking for?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

ditta said:


> just playing devils advocate, but could the cat have followed her home previously, not that she has done anything right just a thought, but then again trying to justify this sick action is sick in itself!!!!!!! ignore me im frustratred:lol2:


Why on earth would you put a cat in a bin because it's followed you home previously???


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Why on earth would you put a cat in a bin because it's followed you home previously???


 so it didnt follow you again doh:lol2:


----------



## Scoob (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha, just saw this on the news.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

crazy old woman :devil:


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

just read this on sky the woman needs throwing in some thing to know what it feels like to be trapped in the dark,the owners should of also looked for the cat earlier and not 16 hours later as stated on sky news,if it was 1 of my cats that was out for more than a couple of hours we go and see were they are to make sure there safe.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed! If they'd gone out and looked for the cat before going to bed that night, which is what real pet lovers do, they'd have heard her crying in the bin and then she wouldn't have been locked in there for that length of time! :bash:

However, I do sincerely hope someone identifies the woman (can't be *that* difficult) and she gets done for it!!!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just seen this too :bash: even worse. Unpleasent pics on this one.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...In_A_Somerset_River:_Police_Are_Investigating


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder if she thought that by hiding the cat the owners would learn to take better care of it in future.

Fairly sick anyways.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Sick bitch, I'd love to see someone throw her in the bin, then throw a load of crap on top of her before putting the lid down and placing a concrete block on it :devil:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

ditta said:


> so it didnt follow you again doh:lol2:


Well I guessed that :banghead: I just meant what sort of person would think the best thing to do if a cat has followed you previously is to shove it in a bin?!? What kind of person would think that way???


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Trust me, there'll be an idiot out there somewhere who is very likely to think that - people do some oddly stupid things, didn't you know??


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

she looks so normal.Nasty bit of kit.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Just saw this in 18+, what an absolute moron.


----------



## cjaye (Jul 3, 2010)

Have they found out who the woman is yet?


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was appalled when I saw this during lunch last night. If she doesn't like cats why stop to fuss it? She only had one intention, horrible wretch! I'm relieved that the cat was found before ending up in a garbage truck but like others have said, fail to understand why the owners didn't look for her sooner.

Still, I hope that woman gets identified and punished. Personally I'd wait indoors and watch out for her. When I see her face and can identify her myself I'd get her back for picking on my kitty... guess it's a good thing it's not my cat.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I should think she lives nearby and doesn't know anyone saw what she did...hopefully she hasnt' got internet!

I'd do as said above and watch out for her walking downt he street again.
I'd also presume the cat maybe uses her garden as a toilet, or other cats do, and she thinks she is going to stop them doing it if she does this kind of cruel thing.

Personally I'd wait for her and have words myself. I wouldn't bother with the law etc, they wont' do anything except 'ask her nicely' not to do it again. Their argument will be that the cat came to no harm and is afterall 'just a cat'. 

Some people have no idea.

In defence of the owners most cat owners have moggies that do ocassionally go for a wander overnight and wouldn't think anything strange in this.
Myself I like to know my cats are in but sometimes they do prefer to stay out if it's a nice night...I'm lucky and my lot like to stay close to home!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> In defence of the owners most cat owners have moggies that do ocassionally go for a wander overnight and wouldn't think anything strange in this.
> Myself I like to know my cats are in but sometimes they do prefer to stay out if it's a nice night...I'm lucky and my lot like to stay close to home!


I hear what you're saying Dawn, but the kitten had obviously been out since early evening the previous day if it was put in the bin at 7:55pm and the owners were on their way out for Sunday lunch at lunchtime the next day. According to the interview they were in their car on their way out when they heard her crying! I would therefore question if they'd even gone out to call in the cat or look for her and it's not even a year old yet!

If they hadn't heard it crying in the bin when they went out it would have been stuck in there for even longer.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

> Personally I'd wait for her and have words myself. I wouldn't bother with the law etc, they wont' do anything except 'ask her nicely' not to do it again. Their argument will be that the cat came to no harm and is afterall 'just a cat'


.

Doubt the owners (or for that matter any other owners) will learn anything from this, probably kicked out that cat for the night that very night.

The sooner cat owners are made to care for their cats and not let them roam into other people property the sooner there can be decent laws protecting cats from others shooting poisoning or otherwise abusing them. The current situation stands where the law cant make others protect the welfare of the animal when in fact the owners are doing jack all for the cats welfare and just letting it out of the house.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

cjaye said:


> Have they found out who the woman is yet?


It's just been on today's lunchtime news that the police have identified the woman, but they don't see that there's a criminal case for them to prosecute so have passed the information on to the RSPCA.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I reckon she's a nutter. I know I (like everyone else I assume) get stupid urges to do silly things but most of the time I stop myself. Perhaps she lacks the capacity to restrain her freaky inner urges and therefore cat + bin.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

She was named and is now under police protection.
Woman caught on CCTV dumping cat in wheelie bin... for no apparent reason - Asylum.co.uk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! Only 8% of voters feel sorry for her! :2thumb:

I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## optispart (Aug 24, 2010)

*wtf*

what a stupid bint!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my first thought after watching the clip was, why? i admit when i first saw the link i thought 'chavs and animal cruelty again'. id understand (ish) the possibly mentaly ill aspect if she'd just put him streight in the bin but the fact that she looked around first to check if anyone could see her first just dosent sit right with me. shes obviously got something up with her but iv no clue what it is.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

optispart said:


> what a stupid bint!


best first post ever?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

haha wow the online backlash against this women has made BBC news 24 main headlines!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Wow! Only 8% of voters feel sorry for her! :2thumb:
> 
> I like it! :2thumb:


Had 11% when I looked. 

Some of the people posting against her are fairly sick people who seriously need more help than the woman who binned a cat.



> what a stupid bint!


and yes I agree, best first post ever


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I've just watched the news and it showed the footage. What I find REALLY disturbing, apart from the fact that the poor cat ended up in the bin, was that this looked so automatic.

She did not look about to see if anyone was looking....hmmm bit of rubbish....ooo there's a bin how handy....throw it away...with no insight to what she had just placed in the bin.

This will be interesting to see the outcome of this!

Jingle Bells.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

shes been named! Cat bin woman Mary Bale: What's all the fuss? It's just a cat | Mail Online still think she deserves the book (and other heavy objects) thrown at her, even if we are supposed to feel sorry for her. what annoys me was if it was kids caught on cctv doing that they'd be an uproar and noone would bother to 'understand why they did it' but because shes a middle age woman there has to be some reason for it and we should all feel sorry for her :devil:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Well she thought it was FUNNY!!!...Bloody stupid woman..."it's only a Cat" she says....NO IT'S SOMEONES BELOVED PET! :blowup:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

well I don't feel sorry for her.She deserves the hate.It might only be a cat but it's a living breathing creature that wasn't doing her any harm.To think she's a church goer who in theory should have some compassion for others in her.Yuk,if she was my co worker I'd give her a hard time.


----------



## optispart (Aug 24, 2010)

Sid.lola said:


> best first post ever?


Ha thanks


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Just seen it on the new, she said she didn't know what the fuss is about, she thought it would be funny...


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

She said she was under alot of stress this week, but whenever I am stress I dont think about chucking my cat in the bin! 
What happens if it was bin day or if someone threw rubbish on top of the cat without paying much attention? 

Poor cat hopefully its not to affected by its ordeal.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Statistically people who torture animals are far more likely to torture and kill humans. Perhaps the Police should look into this ladies background, especially as she thought it would be 'funny'..

Still, if cat owners kept their pets indoors this would not have happened..


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Caz said:


> Statistically people who torture animals are far more likely to torture and kill humans. Perhaps the Police should look into this ladies background, especially as she thought it would be 'funny'..
> 
> Still, if cat owners kept their pets indoors this would not have happened..



You shouldn't have to keep your cat indoors, mines ancient and chooses to stay in except for the odd mooch around in our garden on a nice day, but she always has the option to go out and all cats that I have had have had access to outside. It doesn't seem fair to me to make your cat stay indoors 24/7. They are much happier with a bit of freedom. (Obviously if you live next to a busy road, or in an area where they could be in serious danger it's different) But I certainly don't think all cats should be house cats, thats just silly!

I think the police should have this woman tested psychologically. For someone to do this because they thought it would be funny certainly does make you wonder what state their mind is in. The fact that her Dad is ill is absolutely no excuse at all.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Krista said:


> ....NO IT'S SOMEONES BELOVED PET! :blowup:


Most people would agree, I however have to disagree. If it is that beloved they wouldn't allow a defenceless animal wander the streets in the first place where they could get run over or meet psychos....and they would definitely have searched out their cat before 16 hours were up rather than casually be heading out for lunch.

Fact of life is there are terrible things and people out there and being responsible pet owners in my opinion is keeping the animals in your care safely within your own property or otherwise solidly under your supervision.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I think owners should cat proof their gardens and keep their animals in as well.Not only because it will keep them safe but it will protect the poor hard working british birds who struggle so hard to rear their young.I've nothing against cats but I feel so annoyed that people boot them out to prey on our native birds:devil:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> It doesn't seem fair to me to make your cat stay indoors 24/7. They are much happier with a bit of freedom. (Obviously if you live next to a busy road, or in an area where they could be in serious danger it's different) But I certainly don't think all cats should be house cats, thats just silly!


Why is keeping your cat in silly? Thousands of very healthy, very happy cats live across the country with no access to the outside world, with great owners who put effort into keeping them fully stimulated rather than just kick them out the door. You don't see them because they live like this and are therefore no problems to anyone other than possibly the people who choose to have them as pets. Yes I agree cats that have had the freedom will miss it and there should be a rolling ban if it were to happen, reducing their access to the outside over years and educating to stop new kittens being allowed out.

People use to let their dogs run free, most were "happier with a bit of freedom". They still aren't allowed to do it any more! Yes dogs are different, one example given is a higher likelihood to attack...not that high to a dog that always wandered, with the freedom to go anywhere they were not exactly that likely to run over and bite some kid....but still not that many more arguments against it, cats poop as much as dogs, carry the same worms and dangerous products in their faeces, so cats do a token gesture to cover poop, not that much, and not that many cats really do that. On the other hand most dogs cant jump a 4ft plus wall to walk across your garden to deliver the poop directly to your private space and they also do not live in such dense numbers killing 100's of wild animals and birds (RSPB somewhere state approx 11 creatures a WEEK per animal!! and there are thousands of them in very close quarters. They are carnivores that are not native, in numbers that are insanely unnatural). 

Although I agree about busy areas and keeping them safe, but what about keeping others safe from them? I live in a quiet Devon fishing village, 5 mins walk from the coast path, and yet I had a cat try to suicide in front of me the other week, chasing a butterfly or something equally stupid across in front of me and then turned and went back in front of me, that cat was posing a really threat to my well being and to that of MY pets where I as a responsible owner had them in the back of my own car where they were not any trouble to anyone else. People say don't swerve or brake to save yourself not the animal, but conscience and instinct take over. What was I meant to do then if I hit it? Im meant to put off my day/plans/work to take it to a vet because the owner didnt care enough to keep it safe? Do me a favour!!

If people want a cat, that cat should be inside their house or garden. Anyone now days that buy a kitten and think it is a good idea to just let them wander does not deserve that animal. Animals deserve someone to take more care of them than that....and non cat owners deserve not to have to deal with them. Cats are very clean animals for cat owners, generally they tend not to foul their own territory...it will be the neighbours gardens your cats will be :censor:ing all over.

Im sure cat owners can find an argument here to argue against rather than deal with the overall fact, They are not anyone elses animals, why the hell should people get to do nothing to keep them safe and then get so angry or upset when something happens to them?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

> It doesn't seem fair to me to make your cat stay indoors 24/7. They are much happier with a bit of freedom. (Obviously if you live next to a busy road, or in an area where they could be in serious danger it's different) But I certainly don't think all cats should be house cats, thats just silly!


Call me paranoid but I'd rather keep my Cheese Cake and Skeletor inside where they can't be run over, attacked, stolen etc etc etc...
I'm in more often than I'm not, they are rarely on their own and are the happiest cats I know. They get fed a very high quality diet, almost constant attention throughout the day and share their house with the reps etc so always have something to watch ('cat TV'!)

Plus, I wouldn't allow a dog, ferret, bengal tiger or any other predator to free roam unsupervised for fear of how much damage I am doing to the local ecology. 
People say its 'natural' for cats to live outside and hunt birds etc.
Cats stopped being natural when we domesticated them.

I'm not against people that do allow their cats out at. I just don't personally agree with it in most cases and that's MY opinion : victory:.

I'm pretty much with Kare on this. And as much as I love cats, I do kind of resent cleaning the neighbours cats' crap up from my lawn and flower beds... The cat responsible is a sweet heart even if he does try and get in our house at almost every available opportunity. I just wish he would leave his dumps else where!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Making your garden cat friendly is definately the way to go IMO. There wouldn't be s many cats getting shot, ran over, or anything like this happening to them. You know where your cat is and if it's safe, your cat isn't causing nuisance by pooing in peoples gardens or killing wildlife. Definately a good idea, it's a shame more people don't do it. Mine are inside for now after Stitch's tail incident, and they can stay there until we move and get a garden we can put a fence up x


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> Making your garden cat friendly is definately the way to go IMO. There wouldn't be s many cats getting shot, ran over, or anything like this happening to them. You know where your cat is and if it's safe, your cat isn't causing nuisance by pooing in peoples gardens or killing wildlife. Definately a good idea, it's a shame more people don't do it. Mine are inside for now after Stitch's tail incident, and they can stay there until we move and get a garden we can put a fence up x


This is what I'd perhaps be inclined to do if we didnt rent. The land lords wouldn't be happy with we started erecting massive fences everywhere...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Most people would agree, I however have to disagree. If it is that beloved they wouldn't allow a defenceless animal wander the streets in the first place where they could get run over or meet psychos....and they would definitely have searched out their cat before 16 hours were up rather than casually be heading out for lunch.


Have to agree! If they were sitting in their car when they heard the cat crying in the bin, then if they'd gone out and called it in the previous night, then they would surely have heard it and it wouldn't have been stuck in the bin so long. 

Also they presumably didn't look very hard the next morning and were actually on their way out for Sunday dinner, so they hadn't seen the cat (which wasn't even a year old) since before 8:00pm the previous evening and were going out for their dinner and leaving it outside not having seen it for 16 hours!

Sorry that's not a beloved pet in my book!

As far as the woman is concerned, she's done herself no favours with the comment "It's just a cat" that will incense a lot of people - me included!

I don't accept her excuse - she had a good look around before she put it in the bin and as far as her comments about expecting it to wriggle out HTF did she think a young cat about 18" - 2' tops long when standing on its hind legs is going to lift the heavy lid of a wheelie bin that's at least 2' above its head? Sorry no she's making excuses and as far as playing the sympathy card - no way!! :bash:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Kare said:


> Why is keeping your cat in silly? Thousands of very healthy, very happy cats live across the country with no access to the outside world, with great owners who put effort into keeping them fully stimulated rather than just kick them out the door. You don't see them because they live like this and are therefore no problems to anyone other than possibly the people who choose to have them as pets. Yes I agree cats that have had the freedom will miss it and there should be a rolling ban if it were to happen, reducing their access to the outside over years and educating to stop new kittens being allowed out.
> 
> People use to let their dogs run free, most were "happier with a bit of freedom". They still aren't allowed to do it any more! Yes dogs are different, one example given is a higher likelihood to attack...not that high to a dog that always wandered, with the freedom to go anywhere they were not exactly that likely to run over and bite some kid....but still not that many more arguments against it, cats poop as much as dogs, carry the same worms and dangerous products in their faeces, so cats do a token gesture to cover poop, not that much, and not that many cats really do that. On the other hand most dogs cant jump a 4ft plus wall to walk across your garden to deliver the poop directly to your private space and they also do not live in such dense numbers killing 100's of wild animals and birds (RSPB somewhere state approx 11 creatures a WEEK per animal!! and there are thousands of them in very close quarters. They are carnivores that are not native, in numbers that are insanely unnatural).
> 
> ...


This!

My cat lives indoors, always has done and always will do! 

At the moment I'm forking out loads of money paying for vet bills as some idiots on my street leave theirs to wander causing Tabitha to get reoccurring cystitis (she was badly bullied in her previous home!) as she is so scared of them.

I saw the woman on the news again today and to be honest she doesn't seem to give a damn about what shes done, she seemed more concerned about reporters getting in her way!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Her indifference to what she did is weird. 

Like someone said on the comments, it could have been bin collection day, in which case te cat would have been crushed.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Poor little thing...

But on the other hand this is a reptile forum would of made a nice meal..:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

darren81 said:


> Poor little thing...
> 
> But on the other hand this is a reptile forum would of made a nice meal..:devil:


 
This is a reptile forum with a big domestic and exotic section but we are used to comments like these, from people like you:whistling2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> Have to agree! If they were sitting in their car when they heard the cat crying in the bin, then if they'd gone out and called it in the previous night, then they would surely have heard it and it wouldn't have been stuck in the bin so long.
> 
> *Also they presumably didn't look very hard the next morning and were actually on their way out for Sunday dinner, so they hadn't seen the cat (which wasn't even a year old) since before 8:00pm the previous evening and were going out for their dinner and leaving it outside not having seen it for 16 hours!*
> 
> ...


I dont know which article you read but I have read a few and they all stated Luna is 4 years old and she certainly looks like an adult cat in the pictures. The articles I read also said the owners found the cat when they checked the footage not when going for Sunday lunch.

This is the problem with the media all the different outlets giving people different stories who knows what is actually the fact in this case.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> I dont know which article you read but I have read a few and they all stated Luna is 4 years old and she certainly looks like an adult cat in the pictures. The articles I read also said the owners found the cat when they checked the footage not when going for Sunday lunch.
> 
> This is the problem with the media all the different outlets giving people different stories who knows what is actually the fact in this case.


 

This one Woman Caught On Security Camera Dumping Kitten In Wheelie Bin For No Apparent Reason | UK News | Sky News

It was the one the op originally put up when they strated this thread


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

all I know is that ugly git (no wonder she is not married) should get tossed into a bin herself.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

her mum said she did it cos she was stressed, soo thats ok then NOT i hope she gets a good beating the stupid cow. police wont do out as shes not done anything wrong???? ok then x


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> I dont know which article you read but I have read a few and they all stated Luna is 4 years old and she certainly looks like an adult cat in the pictures. The articles I read also said the owners found the cat when they checked the footage not when going for Sunday lunch.
> 
> This is the problem with the media all the different outlets giving people different stories who knows what is actually the fact in this case.



I read that they heard her crying when they were out looking for her down an alleyway....as the bin was outside their front door by the looks of it, not sure how that could be true! Pretty much every story I've read on it is different though.

All any of us can do is speculate about why it took so long to find her. I don't think it's fair at all to judge the owners and say they don't care about their cat. We don't really have a clue what the actual story is, do we!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> so they hadn't seen the cat (which wasn't even a year old).


I've seen more than once that the cat was around 4 years old.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

...She's 45?! 

Jesus. What hope is there for her? She's clearly deluded if she thinks that people should sympathise with her and her lack of compassion and/or care about the reaction is absolutely bizarre to say the least and points towards perhaps a far deeper problem.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

gazz said:


> I've seen more than once that the cat was around 4 years old.


 
Maybe the cat is older but on the link the op put it said this

_*They believed Lola - who is not yet a year old - must have been dumped by drunken louts.*_


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

shell195 said:


> maybe the cat is older but on the link the op put it said this
> 
> _*they believed lola - who is not yet a year old - must have been dumped by drunken louts.*_


***********



sun said:


> our readers were shocked yesterday when we told of the *four*-*year*-*old* moggie's cruel treatment, so we showered her with gifts.





Independent said:


> the *four-year-old* emerged unscathed but footage of the incident, posted on social networking site facebook, provoked angry reactions.





newsround said:


> the *four*-*year*-*old* tabby was only rescued when her owner heard her meowing.





mirror said:


> the *four-year-old* emerged unscathed but footage of the incident, posted on social networking site facebook, provoked angry reactions.





swns said:


> bespectacled mary bale, 45, became a national hate figure when cctv footage emerged of her dropping *four-year-old* tabby lola into the bin ”as a joke”.





msn said:


> the *four-year-old* emerged unscathed but footage of the incident, posted on social networking site facebook, provoked angry reactions.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> I dont know which article you read but I have read a few and they all stated Luna is 4 years old and she certainly looks like an adult cat in the pictures. The articles I read also said the owners found the cat when they checked the footage not when going for Sunday lunch.
> 
> This is the problem with the media all the different outlets giving people different stories who knows what is actually the fact in this case.


Well I've read a few articles, including the one that was posted first. 

However, if you watch the video link on the link in the OP's post, where the owner is being interviewed she says quite clearly that they were going out and were in their car and because it was hot they wound the windows down and then heard the cat crying, so went to have a look. After they found the cat they went and looked at the footage and saw what had happened.

That was what the owner said in the TV interview, so I don't think the media got that wrong.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

RSPCA may prosecute over binned cat - AOL News


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to wonder if she has done it to other cats before...I mean what is the likelihood she gets caught the first and only time she does it? 

Wonder how many cats have gone missing in that area that have owners now wondering if this is what happened to their Tiddles.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Gaboon said:


> image


: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A bit inappropriate in the "other pets and exotics" section where a lot of us own and love our cats and totally unnecessary on this thread as it has nothing to do with what is being discussed here.

Posts like this should be in the wildlife section! :bash:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

human 1 cat 0 haha


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

she is a sick B***H 

Thats just wrong


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Perhaps she thought she was still using the Computer? Thats where I bin cats.
Disclaimer - I dont bin Cats really.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont know whether the fact that you went to the trouble of creating that is worthy of a :no1: or is a bit wierd....:whistling2:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> i dont know whether the fact that you went to the trouble of creating that is worthy of a :no1: or is a bit wierd....:whistling2:


I think thats a :no1: then.

I'm not weird.....:whistling2: 

But in all seriousness, what she did was seriously wrong.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

We have 4 cats and they are indoor cats. They do however have access to a large run/patio area through a catflap, which has big logs and tree branches and things to play on/with.

To be honest, they spend most of their time in the house asleep!!!

I thought the behaviur of this woman was disgusting. "It's only a cat." Where do you draw the line - where does it become "Only a child?" "Only an elderly person?" 

Stupid cow.:devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

ETA Fixing the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyNNcorFX0E


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont no the lady but if i did she would not be standing!


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

Alex said:


> Perhaps she thought she was still using the Computer? Thats where I bin cats.
> Disclaimer - I dont bin Cats really.
> image



thats the normal way on the computer as its not real life

what she did is sick as its real life she dumped a cat in a bin that was real!!! and cruel


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Poor cat!!

Sick woman!!!


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lets just say, if she'd done that to one of my cats, she'd find it quite difficult to pick anything up for a while after I'd been to visit her! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> ETA Fixing the link:
> 
> YouTube - Cruel Cat Dumps Woman In Bin (Revenge Of The Cat )


:lol2: That video is very funny Jen. I love the 'cats' little jump for joy after putting the woman in the bin :lol2:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

missyrain said:


> thats the normal way on the computer as its not real life
> 
> what she did is sick as its real life she dumped a cat in a bin that was real!!! and cruel


 Yep! Just for the record, no Cats were harmed/binned in the making of that image!

As I had said, what she did was seriously wrong, I mean what posesses you to put a cat in the bin? Weird.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: That video is very funny Jen. I love the 'cats' little jump for joy after putting the woman in the bin :lol2:


 
I know, huh!! *lol*


----------



## KutButLykee (Dec 27, 2009)

Urgh she makes me wanna cover her in Catsick and roll her about in Catpoo. Then put meat all over her and let a Lion loose...
But that's just my Opinion:flrt:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

some people out there make me absolutely sick.














Everyone f***ing knows cats go into the brown bin.


----------

